#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  J'irai au pays des neiges (я пойду в страну снегов)

## Владимир Николаевич

Alexandra David Neel: J'irai au pays des neiges (русские субтитры) 2012




Конечно по французки театрально, но горы настоящие  :Smilie:

----------

Olle (15.02.2016)

----------

